# A Little Fun with the Wallstreet Sign Protests



## Sonikku (Jul 9, 2011)

So having seen a lot of folks on the internets taking a photo of themselves with a sign (and in a lot of cases, with incredibly small and hardly readable text), I felt inspired to make a sign and take a photo of my own for my own protest. 

All in fun. Hope I'm not harming the cause. :dunno:

Enjoy!:hippie:


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

:nod:I like it but then again I'm a Libertarian so it makes sense to me.


----------



## Sonikku (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmmm, not seeing the attached photo...


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice, sir! Leading the charge!!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

truckertim said:


> Very nice, sir! Leading the charge!!!


With stogie in hand! Erm...mouth! Bravo.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

My 2nd sign would say big Government we can do without you! Can you survive without US!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

My third sign would say the Rich will not survive WWIII


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

smelvis said:


> My 2nd sign would say big Government we can do without you! Can you survive without US!!


Exactly that! I say drop all of the Administration, House and Senate to minimum wage and see how quickly things get sorted out!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LOL Dave & John. Methinks the message would be better received by using words other than F**K but then again, the time has come. Speak out all that will & make our voices heard as there are much bigger issues in the world that need addressing & tobacco usage is not even on the list in reality.:wacko:


----------



## Sonikku (Jul 9, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> LOL Dave & John. Methinks the message would be better received by using words other than F**K but then again, the time has come. Speak out all that will & make our voices heard as there are much bigger issues in the world that need addressing & tobacco usage is not even on the list in reality.:wacko:


I actually did think about using that word in this or using something else, but as it's partially done in fun and I'm still young...f**c it. :rockon:

The other side to using the stronger language is from the absurdity of the restrictions they are trying to impose.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> LOL Dave & John. Methinks the message would be better received by using words other than F**K but then again, the time has come. Speak out all that will & make our voices heard as there are much bigger issues in the world that need addressing & tobacco usage is not even on the list in reality.:wacko:


Very true, my friend. But, man, you guys are going through a scary time over there in regards to tobacco legislation. The whole world is watching you, brother!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Very true, my friend. But, man, you guys are going through a scary time over there in regards to tobacco legislation. The whole world is watching you, brother!


Whaaaaat! You are watching me? Dammit! I always wondered about that crack in the bathroom wall. LOL.

Our Tax sucks I agree but the beauty is that the customs dept cannot possibly keep up with the incoming packages. OOoops!!! I'm sealing my lips now.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Whaaaaat! You are watching me? Dammit! I always wondered about that crack in the bathroom wall. LOL.
> 
> Our Tax sucks I agree but the beauty is that the customs dept cannot possibly keep up with the incoming packages. OOoops!!! I'm sealing my lips now.


LOL!

Yeah, that's not the only crack I see in your bathroom. uke:


----------



## xtlosx (Nov 7, 2011)

Vwluv10338 said:


> :nod:I like it but then again I'm a Libertarian so it makes sense to me.


+1 It just seems like our viewpoint is common sense doesn't it?


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good one!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

+1 for getting big government out of our humidors and countless other aspects of our lives...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Exactly that! I say drop all of the Administration, House and Senate to minimum wage and see how quickly things get sorted out!!


Their salaries are irrelevant. Their office is a license to steal.
Didja notice the latest scandal? They're into insider trading 
and they have made themselves exempt from the law.


----------



## CigarStix (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats to all!


----------

